

Codefront: The Best Front-end Developer Conference in Europe  - sdogruyol
http://codefront.io/#

======
Dorian-Marie
This photo where everybody is looking at their photo is really weird. But I'm
sure it's because it was a pause in the event.

~~~
fka
Do you mean the page on header?

------
saidozcan
Gorgeous event! Hope to be there.

------
seyfeddin
I'll be there, who else is coming?

------
allthein
Epic event is epic!

------
rssems
really cool event, hope to be there

